# Brand New Haunt Website!



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Our Haunt has been without a website for almost five months and it has been a killer. BUT, we're up again and I'm happy to pass along the link:

The Scream Extreme


You can also find us at:
www.ScreamHaunt.com

and

www.TheScreamExtreme.com

Thanks for checkin' us out!


----------

